# Trek top fuel 9.9 ssl carbon - topmodel frameset rahmen



## MTBikerin (12. April 2011)

Hier gehts zur Auktion und viel Erfolg beim Bieten: 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170627290562&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

